# Sweet LTL 9000



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JDhayfarmer has been making the trip to the highlands this season to get some hay/straw. He has a equally nice Pete but they are a little more commonplace. Today was the last trip and I couldn't resist snapping a pic. Thanks for the business Kevin.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If you can't read the window sticker it's the classic "trucks are red tractors are green"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I noticed the flaps too... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Classiest looking ford I've seen in a long while.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes me sad. I remember Fords hayday. Ford farm equipment, Ford Louisville trucks, Ford backhoes and farming dealerships.
IMO, they should have stayed in the game.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I didn't know Ford made road tractors.....I have never seen one before. When did they quit making them and why?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Sold to sterling. Good trucks we have had a few


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Some of the guys that had Ford trucks are diehard.

E.E Shenk is a company around here that does feed grinding, commodity hauling etc and they still have a fleet of older Ford trucks.

Ways cooler than the window and siding guy that had a fleet of el cominos....


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Cline,

'98 was the last year. They made an awful lot of straight trucks as well, but their market share shrank to under 10% so they got out.

Rodney


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a couple my cousin had before he sold out 11 years ago!  

He also had liquid manure tanks for them! :huh:


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Rodney R said:


> Cline,
> '98 was the last year. They made an awful lot of straight trucks as well, but their market share shrank to under 10% so they got out.
> 
> Rodney


 I knew they made a lot of straight trucks at one time. You see a lot of Ford spreader trucks and dump trucks from the 80s-90s around here but never I had seen a Ford semi truck.


----------

